# NetMeeting aufzeichnen ?



## soul710 (30. März 2003)

Wie kann ich den Video Stream bei einer NetMeeting Konferenz mitschneiden bzw aufzeichnen und als Video File speichern ?


----------



## Gi.Joe (30. März 2003)

müsste sowas nicht mit SnagIt gehen ?

Kann man da nicht einen Bildausschnitt von sagen wir 320* ? oder welche Auflösung du auch immer verwendest nehmen und dann halt gewünschte datei wählen und los gehts.


----------

